# Maestro Rico and Tuhon Bill vid clips



## fmafighter (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is 2 clips of Tuhon Bill and Meastro Rico from the joint seminar in NYC.

PTI and Kuntaw Kali Kruzada NYC seminar.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TuhonBillMcg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh8609Rw2r4&feature=channel_page

Enjoy!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 2, 2009)

fmafighter said:


> Here is 2 clips of Tuhon Bill and Meastro Rico from the joint seminar in NYC.
> 
> PTI and Kuntaw Kali Kruzada NYC seminar.
> 
> ...


Great applications of the Segiedas on the first clip and nice flow on the second clip!


----------



## fmafighter (Aug 2, 2009)

Guro -

It was a good turn out. The will also have another joint session at the FMA Gathering in NYC again. I will send you a PM for more info. 


Regards,

Errol


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## wushuguy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fmafighter (Sep 5, 2009)

Anytime!


----------

